

What would happen if bit.ly got shut down by Libya? - andrewstuart

All the links on my twitter feed are bit.ly - it would be rather tedious to re-find and link them.
======
jacquesm
I think people would wise up to the use of url shorteners. We don't actually
need them, we only need them for the ridiculously long URLs that some CMSs
spit out, and even twitter doesn't need them, they can simply generate short
urls internal to twitter and use those instead (and ban external url
shorteners). That way if there is damage it is limited to one site, and that
site then presumably has all the information required to plug the hole.

------
watt
I would suggest bit.ly people to register, say, bit.lt as back-up plan
(Lithuania), then if .ly shuts them down, to fix links people would need to
change only one letter. (Which happens to be next to "y" actually).

